# how much to feed my sanchezi



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

my sanchezi doesnt seem to eat every day and when he does it s only one small chunk... how often should i feed him? hes only 3 TL approx


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

feed him until his belly rounds out slightly... he might not eat that much and thats his choice... he might be full

feed him once a day til hes 7'' and then feed him every other day after that


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

yeah, but when i do feed him he barely eats, but eh, at least he does eat... may be a bit stressed from me moving decor alot to get it right... and from me putting the net in the tank to get old food out..


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

well i know that my caribes stop eating when they're full and then the tiger barbs come and eat some of their leftovers... so if you see any round in his belly at all hes probaly full


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

well, he is just litle, but i found that he is eating when i turn the lights out... im gunna try dimming them


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

My adult sanchezi is the lightest eater of all my P'S, and fasts frequently.


----------

